
Ask HN: What do you listen while programming? - pleasecalllater
What do you usually listen while you are programming? What kind of music, podcasts, or radio stations? Links are welcome.
======
mtmail
For some reason night coding session work with
[http://youarelistening.to/chicago](http://youarelistening.to/chicago) (fire
department) for me.

[https://work.endel.io/](https://work.endel.io/) got posted to HN this week.
"Endel is an audio app that helps you create the perfect sound environment for
work or relaxation." It's a prototype with a single play list afaik
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16797089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16797089)

------
onion2k
Big beat and trip hop mixes mostly. Right now I'm listening to
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nubJdAfAElk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nubJdAfAElk).
More because they're good for drowning out office background noise without
being distracting than anything else though. If I'm the only person in my
office I code in silence.

------
Petrakis
I listen to slav folk stuff, like folk metal.

I don´t know how appealing would be for non-slavs but most slavs would find it
nice.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5zd_OEze7A&list=RDi5zd_OEze...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5zd_OEze7A&list=RDi5zd_OEze7A)
here is a current playlist im listening to

------
csmckay
Techno, Nujabes, J Dilla, Classical, Soundtracks, and Bagpipes

~~~
Petrakis
Any links of those bagpipes? :)

